# Bath Time Questions & Concerns



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

With the introduction of new foods and smells Marvin has taken to anting over everything. So I'm giving into bath time because well he's gross and crusty. Here's my concern. He is fairly comfortable in my room where its quiet and dimly lit. However outside of my room where there's a lot of light and noise from my roommates he's a huffy ball. I know you're not supposed to put them into water when they're balled up but he won't come out. I don't blame him he hasn't lived here long and my roommates aren't aware of how sensitive he is to everything. So how do I go about getting him into the water without risking him freaking out and inhaling water?


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I would fill the sink/tub just a *little* bit, with water deep enough to cover his feet... Run the water before you go in the bathroom to prevent one source of noise (a running tap) while you're in there. Then you can hang out in the bathroom with him for a little bit and see if he unballs. If not, you can try putting him in the little bit of water. Generally hogs can't ball up when they're in water, but I don't know how much water there has to be for that to happen. Just take it slow with him.

You can also try doing bath time when there's no one home. Another thing that might help is if you plug in a small 60w desk lamp in the bathroom during bath rim and use that for light instead of the normally bright overhead/vanity lights.


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

Okay I'll do my best. Just super nervous. Hopefully tonight will be quiet as its the last night of finals and I know the majority of the roommates will be heading home before Marvin wakes up for his dinner around 10PM.


----------



## calisphere (Oct 29, 2011)

If you're planning a full bath, then I can suggest what worked for me. My Javo isn't as jumpy, so I filled up the tub with him in it (well, not filled up but added water). I put him at the other end of the tub and he unrolled as water started creeping up on him. However, when he rolled into a ball while I was trying to clip his nails, I would hold him with his back facing the water and gently lowering him into the water. It was just enough for the bottom of his back quills to be wet at the skin. He would eventually start unrolling and I would slowly shift him until he was right side up. Again, my little guy isn't as jumpy so it may not work for you.

On a side note, have you tried having a radio playing on a low volume for your hedgie to listen to? It might get him used to the sound of voices a bit.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

You should not fill tub/sink /basin with hedgie in it....you risk either burning them or making them cold  Do a search and read about hedgies being burned by water it's a sad, painful accident. ALWAYS test the water before they go in on your wrist as fingers don't feel the hot like wrist skin. It should be warm but not hot or cool...just warm enough. 

The sound of running water is often disturbing to hedgies. Mine freaks if I have her in her carry bag and go wash my hands without any bathing intention on her part lol.

Mine will also barely unball if I carry her into the bathroom. I just make sure to never have the water level deeper then her chest area so she can stand easily. When I set her down I make sure it is slow and bum first. Usually as soon as she feels the water on her butt she fully unballs. I also keep a full jug of warm water (again checked to make sure it is only warm) ready for her final rinse so I do not have to run water and upset her.


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

Okay sounds good. Maybe I could bathe him in the kitchen sink when no one is around. That way I can fill both sides with water prior to bringing her into the kitchen. Any suggestions for cleaning the sink before and after hedgie bath? I use Ivory Dish Soap (the kind Larry recommends for his wheels) to clean his wheel and dishes. Should I just use that to give the sink a quick rinse before filling it up for a bath? 

PS I don't intend on bathing him in the Ivory soap. I have Aveeno Baby Oatmeal for him


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

It's likely fine just rinse well or you could even wipe with vinegar and rinse it. I use a 2 basin bathing system too...white plastic washing bins like one would use for camping but I set them on the floor lol. Hazel would likely be fine in the sink but I feel more comfortable on the floor so if she does escape my hands she can't fall. 

I always get every possible item needed together first so I do not have to look away from her for even a second to grab anything.


----------



## calisphere (Oct 29, 2011)

I knew I forgot to mention something. I have both a temp gun and a temperature probe to test the water temperature. I have so many animals that I have a chart confirming what temperatures are safe for each species, even for the dog. As for the noise scaring Javo, I guess he's either too lazy or too trusting to be scared. He huffs when I wake him up, but otherwise is silent in his opinions. Though, he did inform me that he didn't like the Christmas musical episode of Family Guy the other night. I never saw him react so badly to the tv being on. Lol

Back to the temperature thing... as a reptile owner, I know that most good repti keepers will swear by temp guns and will always test water temperatures with at least a probe. I just carry it over to the mammals as well, especially with the hairless cavy and it being winter. Most forget that we humans are generally around 98.5 or so degrees and if the water feels warm to us, it's probably over 100 degrees. That could be a little too warm for some animals.


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

Well all said and done... He unballed before I put him in the water. And then I set him down in shallow water... What did he do as soon as I let go of him? BALL UP! Yep balled up in water like a fool and wouldn't let me pick him back up. Every time I tried to quick grab him he'd ball up again. Had to quickly drain the sink and deal with a very angry hog. I'm hoping he didn't inhale too much water. He's sleeping off his stressful swim on my lap now. :roll:


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

oh my lol...you will have to keep an eye out for an uri or pneumonia. Hazel did this to me once and I was surprised but she actually blew out bubbles like a person might under water and nothing came of it thankfully. I keep a face cloth nearby to grab quick if required but they can be so quick!


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

calisphere said:


> I knew I forgot to mention something. I have both a temp gun and a temperature probe to test the water temperature. I have so many animals that I have a chart confirming what temperatures are safe for each species, even for the dog. As for the noise scaring Javo, I guess he's either too lazy or too trusting to be scared. He huffs when I wake him up, but otherwise is silent in his opinions. Though, he did inform me that he didn't like the Christmas musical episode of Family Guy the other night. I never saw him react so badly to the tv being on. Lol
> 
> Back to the temperature thing... as a reptile owner, I know that most good repti keepers will swear by temp guns and will always test water temperatures with at least a probe. I just carry it over to the mammals as well, especially with the hairless cavy and it being winter. Most forget that we humans are generally around 98.5 or so degrees and if the water feels warm to us, it's probably over 100 degrees. That could be a little too warm for some animals.


Do you have a link to this gadget? Sounds like something that would be rather handy for all of us!


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

Hissy-Fit-Hazel said:


> oh my lol...you will have to keep an eye out for an uri or pneumonia. Hazel did this to me once and I was surprised but she actually blew out bubbles like a person might under water and nothing came of it thankfully. I keep a face cloth nearby to grab quick if required but they can be so quick!


So far so good, still eating, wheeling, pooping etc normally. His nose was a little wet last night but he doesn't seem to have any trouble breathing. He has a wellness exam on Jan 2 so I'm hoping he's fine and we'll make it to that in one piece.


----------

